# Circular or rectangular reflector?



## SimplyCanon (Aug 12, 2011)

I am going to be shooting senior portraits outdoors. I want to use a reflector to help with natural lighting. Here are the two I am looking at:

Amazon.com: Westcott 301 Photo Basics 40-Inch 5-in-1 Reflector: Camera & Photo

Amazon.com: Westcott 42 inch 4-in-1 Reflector Kit Gold/Silver: Electronics=


They are roughly the same size, just a different shape. Which would you recommend?


----------

